# Cold weather riding



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

I posted about arm warmers last winter and tip-toed around general cold weather wear, but I just cannot work it through, so I'll just straight out ask.

I live in an area where if it gets to below freezing, then that is somewhat rare. Winter is normally upper 30s to low 40s here. I normally avoid riding outside then, mainly due to being lazy. But I'm wanting to ride outdoors more. And oddly, when I did it last year, I enjoyed the cold more!

So, what I wore last year when I tried it twice was: long-sleeve (sort of form fitting) t-shirt, Castelli Entrata 2 jersey, long fingered MTB gloves, normal bibs with a Cannondale fleece-lined tights over them. For the wind, I threw on an Arc'teryx Incendo hoody I use for running (the hood was rolled up). Normal socks. A also wore an old balaclava a military buddy gave me; it was thin, but worked. So, I wasn't THAT cold wearing that. My toes were the coldest and most memorable thing, but the upper half got a touch chilly. 

I have thought about switching to a vest, base layer, and arm warmers. But I don't want to waste money or buy something that won't get a lot of use. Also considered a long-sleeved jersey maybe instead?

So, what are your thoughts? I don't want to over-engineer my clothes choice or over spend.

So, in advance, what are good base layers and vests? I have used something that was Windstopper before and it was amazing. So, Castelli Perfetto? Gore Bike Wear stuff any good?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I commute in the winter. It's often a lot colder in the morning than it is in the evening. My favorite winter jacket, by far, is a shell of thick Gore-Tex like material. It's got large pit zips, a draft flap and adjustable cuffs. It zips up from the front. This jacket is incredibly versatile. I can unzip the front and get air flow across my body when it warms up, or have everything zipped up when its really cold. I rarely wear much more than a long sleeve jersey under it. Unfortunately, the company that makes it (Burley) is out of business. Showers Pass makes something very similar. 

https://www.showerspass.com/collections/all-weather-outdoor-apparel/products/mens-elite-2-1-jacket

Cold weather gear is pretty personal -- in your search to find the best clothes that work for you, you're going to end up buying some stuff that you rarely wear. 

Why are we talking about this in July?


----------



## lightning33 (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually, this is a great idea. The sales I see currently are mostly winter clothes...


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

heat index here today is 106F, last thing on my mind is cold weather riding...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

billiegoat said:


> *My toes were the coldest and most memorable thing*, but the upper half got a touch chilly.


As I get older, this is what bothers me the most about cold weather riding. I found that a dedicated pair of winter bike shoes works leagues ahead of neoprene booties. These are nice and toasty:

https://45nrth.com/products/japanther


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

You are not into the "real cold" in your area, some of the guys on here are riding in temps that defy logic. 

Wind management should get you through your winters. Gloves, shoes, ears and a windproof jersey (front only, never the back until your under 32f) 

What works for me does not always work for my riding buddies, so you may have a trial and error period with different gear and different temps.


----------



## lightning33 (Jul 28, 2008)

El Scorcho said:


> You are not into the "real cold" in your area, some of the guys on here are riding in temps that defy logic.
> 
> Wind management should get you through your winters. Gloves, shoes, ears and a windproof jersey (front only, never the back until your under 32f)
> 
> What works for me does not always work for my riding buddies, so you may have a trial and error period with different gear and different temps.


Agreed.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Winter shoes are indeed a nice accessory to invest in if you plan to do a lot of winter riding. Years ago, I'd use neoprene booties, which do help. I bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes that were about as effective as the booties, but a lot easier to get on and off which I was doing twice a day commuting to work. A couple years ago. I bought a pair of Lake 303's. They're heavy and clumsy looking, but they really keep my feet warm. I still use the Sidis when its cool out. They must be 20+ years old. Yes, winter shoes can be expensive, but they last forever and cold feet suck. 

I think the biggest bang for the buck cold weather accessory is a balaclava. I must have a dozen of them in weights ranging from thin silk to Gore Tex.


----------



## billiegoat (Feb 5, 2018)

I am not sure dedicated winter shoes are needed in my area....at least not yet. 

I know to dress in layers. I just don't know what is good enough. I see plenty of articles about the NEED for a vest almost year round. Same with arm warmers. Those two things effectively make a short-sleeve into a long-sleeve, right?

With base layers, does anyone wear them in the summer or warmer times? IS that kind of that keeps you cool in the heat and keeps you hot in the cold?


----------

